# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > POWERLIFTING FORUM >  Crossfit and WestSide Barbell?

## BrownBomber

Hi, 


I LOVE the 2 programs. 


But they are SO completely opposite I can't see how 
the 2 could possibly be combined. 


Crossfit - HIGH REPS, Endurance, Time, etc 

Westside - Pure Powerlifting 


I've search through and through... emailed Powerlifters 
and Crossfiters and have found no program where the 2 
can be utilized together. 


Does anyone have any exprnce. with combining the 2? 


Seems to me it would be the ideal program... power with
a lean look which can handle running around.


Thanks guys & gals, 

BB

----------


## BrownBomber

Just replying to this thread incase someone else had the same 
question...


Pick 1 goal... and go for it.


CFit and Westside do not mix from what I read.


"If you try to master everythign at once... you'll suck at it all"


- BB

----------


## Misery13

I follow the west-side program. I love it. I'm not a fan of crossfit. IMO they have a cookie cutter style and repeat themselves. The worlds strongest men competitors do there weight training in the morning than there WSM event training or conditioning in the afternoon. My advice to you...west-side in the morning than Crossfit conditioning in the afternoon. try it for 3 weeks and see how you feel and what kind of results you get. Be careful not to overtrain yourself on the weights. keep us posted please and thank you.

----------


## youngbody

I feel like it just depends on the goals and what you want out of the program. The west side program does have some of the guys at westside doing 14 workouts a week, obviously not all purely strength based but rather recovery or to increase the volume the muscle can handle

----------


## Misery13

> I feel like it just depends on the goals and what you want out of the program. The west side program does have some of the guys at westside doing 14 workouts a week, obviously not all purely strength based but rather recovery or to increase the volume the muscle can handle


yeah...I have yet to master all of there techniques and programs.

----------


## AllAmerican-PCS

Though I am a straight powerlifter, I have friends who are crossfit freaks and I have turned them all to the Westside Dynamic System for lower body only. After they saw me jump to me feet from knee postion with 215lbs barbell on my back (230lbs now) they couldnt believe it and ask how I am so explosive and fast in both my esentric and concentric movements. I told them there's more to lifting then just picking up a weight and doing some crap here and there, Its science, math, biomechanics. After a long explanation on bands, chains, and weight releasers, they finally gave in and tried it one time, and after that they where sold!!!!

----------


## Swatdoc

Some CF'ers mix Olympic/Powerlifting. IMHO, if you don't come into CF or CFE already moderately strong, it will eventually become essential to mix in other strength training. The typical model I have seen has been Day 1- CF, Day 2-XX Strength Program, Day 3- CF, Day 4- off. Repeat. I stumbled over this while researching how to mix it together. 

I have had never been strong and never attempted lifts like deadlift, Clean and Press, Snatch, etc. I got turned on to them through CF and gained some good strength and then wanted to take it further so I began researching how to mix them.

----------


## Doc.Sust

both are functional training. both can work together if done correctly, but it is going to take some trial and error. if you do you max effort lift as normal and afterward you use crossfit exercises (that make sense to what your weaknesses are) as you accessory lifts, you should be great, the only thing to watch is volume, too much volume will be counter productive to the powerlifting lifts.

----------


## Doc.Sust

westside also is not a program, i hate when people say program, it is a template, it is meant to be modified and changed based on the individual lifters needs and weaknesses . i have trained with lifter straight from westside who have trained with louie. even at times they differ on exactly what should be done or how to work westsides template,..the template always changes, reps percentages, accomodating resistance, speed work, how often to deadlift, what movements work best, etc etc

----------


## bigrich4

I actually follow westsides conjucate system and mix it with crossfit. To me the best way has been to do a cf workout on tuesday (me lower body day) and Wednesday (no powerlifting that day.. i do the powerlifting in am and cf wod in pm and next day same thing next day cf wod in pm. I think if you want to mix both, dont do more then 3 wods a week.. it will be a lot on your body.

----------


## jesco

Louie wrote a program called "westside for crossfitters". I can't find it now but he does a lot of work with crossfit athletes and many of their top people go and do training camps there. At this point, saying crossfit is a "high reps, endurance..." thing is an incomplete assesment. People who are good at crossfit are getting pretty strong. I do crossfit and follow a lot of the top guys and their numbers are not competitive PL numbers by any means but they are respecatable. I would say 90% of the male competitors at the games have 600+lb deadlifts and 500+ squats. I know at least a dozen or so who have snatched 300+ in training. 
All the competitive guys do a ton of strength work these days, west side, smolov, juggernaut, everyone's doing something and they seem to handle the high training volume pretty well (wonder why...). You can definitely use the westside template and crossfit. 2 a day morning evening slpit is your best bet.

----------


## The Dirty South

Lot of great answers and suggestions in here! When I was training for my PT test, I use to do a west side template with inserts and cool down being cross fit style. I will give you an example. My insert would be before any of my main lifting and the cool down at the end of everything 

Insert- 8 rounds of 8 reps
Pull ups
Truck bed jumps
DB swings
Weighted abs

Main lifts and assistant work


Cool down- 4 rounds 5 reps 135lbs BB
Hang clean
Front press
Back press
Back squat

You can throw whatever you want into the inserts and cool downs. Don't do to heavy of weights that will adversely effect your strength goals. Build up a good stamina before you just jump right in. Its kind of like sheiko with the idea of having a great stamina/endurance built up. This makes training fun and challenging. I'm about to start this template up again because I'm trying to step foot in a more difficult field. 

I hope this is able to give you some ideas buddy! Good luck!

-Dirty South

----------


## jr292

if you are a member of the crossfit journal there is a good pdf layout of chris spealler's conjugate crossfit style he used to put on 20 lbs of muscle...its a very interesting read

----------

